# Tire Inflation



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm running a 25RSS with a 2004 Suburban as the tow vehicle.

I just cut over to LT tires (Michelin LTX M/S2) and was wondering if anyone had any idea what pressure I should be running in the tires.

I'm looking for what tire pressure I should be running when NOT towing and what tire pressure I should be running when towing. Also should I be running the same pressure in the front and back under towing and non-towing conditions.

Thanks for any input


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

When I had my Tahoe, I ran 35 lbs in all 4 no matter if I was towing or not. Best to look at the manufacturer's recommendation. There should be a sticker on the frame of the driver's door or in the owner's manual that states the recommended pressures.


----------



## etrailer (Dec 10, 2010)

Bob in Virginia said:


> When I had my Tahoe, I ran 35 lbs in all 4 no matter if I was towing or not. Best to look at the manufacturer's recommendation. There should be a sticker on the frame of the driver's door or in the owner's manual that states the recommended pressures.


That pressure rating only applies to the OE tires. If the tires he's got now, are not the ones used from the factory, he needs to follow Michelin's recommendation on the new tires.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I have those on my 2500HD and Discount Tire put them to the ratings on the door sticker. 50 lbs on the front and 80 lbs on the back. They did tell me to reduce the rear to 60 when I'm not towing for a while.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Go with what's on the door. As far as I know, the pressure ratings are the same regardless of what type of tire you put on there and regardless of whether you are towing/not towing.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The rating on the door sticker is only good like for like. They do not have to be the same manufacturer but they should have the same rating for all aspects of the tire. If not then you need to go to the tire manufactures guide for those tire an the loads you will be placing on them.


----------



## Yukon Eric (Oct 14, 2010)

You should run the max pressure indicated on the tire when loaded or towing. Otherwise you defeat the purpose of having LT tires ie: stiffer side walls to help eliminate sidewall roll that contributes trailer to sway. Talk to your tire dealer about minimums when you are not towing. There is definetely a minimum PSI before you damage your tires. I leave mine at the PSI stamped on the tire all the time.
Yukon


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

X2- the tire pressure on the door is for O.E. tires ONLY!!! 
Example years ago when Goodyear came out the Eagle GT the Florida Highway Patrol switched cars over to them. Our shop just happened to service a couple of the cars and one of them was switched over to the Eagle GT...
So here is where we get scary the door shows 35psi max for the reminder sticker shows 35psi max....the TIRE shows 35 psi minimum and a 55psi max. 
With the car up on the lift it was easy to look at the tire and confirm what the tire manufacture specified&#8230;with the FHP cars they always ran max psi. I pointed this out to the officer as his daily check was tire pressure. He drove a pursuit car - 5.0 Mustang with the pursuit package&#8230;he only had the tires on for two days when he came in for service. The next time he came in he told me that at least 3 FHP officers were injured in accidents when they lost control of the cars at speed&#8230;all attributed to low tire pressure in the Eagle he even showed me a bulletin that the FHP regarding this issue. He thanked me for possible saving his life. 
The sticker on my Supercrew indicates 35psi max&#8230;.I have installed load range E tires&#8230;.so does this mean the I should use the 35psi max as stated on the sticker&#8230;.I think NOT. 
I hear this argument all the time and it makes me cringe&#8230;.although the same size tire may be mounted it does not mean that it requires the same amount of pressure. 
ALWAYS verify what the TIRE MANUFACTURE recommends. 
I also recommend that you get a quality tire pressure gauge. Remember that for a gauge to accurately indicate the tire pressure it should operate in the central part of the indicator. I.e. if your tires require 30 psi the gauge should register 0-60psi thus 30psi would be in the center and the most accurate portion of the gauge.


----------



## etrailer (Dec 10, 2010)

Red Beard said:


> X2- the tire pressure on the door is for O.E. tires ONLY!!!
> Example years ago when Goodyear came out the Eagle GT the Florida Highway Patrol switched cars over to them. Our shop just happened to service a couple of the cars and one of them was switched over to the Eagle GT...
> So here is where we get scary the door shows 35psi max for the reminder sticker shows 35psi max....the TIRE shows 35 psi minimum and a 55psi max.
> With the car up on the lift it was easy to look at the tire and confirm what the tire manufacture specified&#8230;with the FHP cars they always ran max psi. I pointed this out to the officer as his daily check was tire pressure. He drove a pursuit car - 5.0 Mustang with the pursuit package&#8230;he only had the tires on for two days when he came in for service. The next time he came in he told me that at least 3 FHP officers were injured in accidents when they lost control of the cars at speed&#8230;all attributed to low tire pressure in the Eagle he even showed me a bulletin that the FHP regarding this issue. He thanked me for possible saving his life.
> ...


Couldn't agree more. Well put. You should see the stack of blown out tires we accumulate during the busy season. I'd love to have the hard figures on trailer tire blow-outs due to under/over inflation. Most don't know that they're tires are not inflated to spec, but some do it intentionally.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

etrailer said:


> X2- the tire pressure on the door is for O.E. tires ONLY!!!
> Example years ago when Goodyear came out the Eagle GT the Florida Highway Patrol switched cars over to them. Our shop just happened to service a couple of the cars and one of them was switched over to the Eagle GT...
> So here is where we get scary the door shows 35psi max for the reminder sticker shows 35psi max....the TIRE shows 35 psi minimum and a 55psi max.
> With the car up on the lift it was easy to look at the tire and confirm what the tire manufacture specified&#8230;with the FHP cars they always ran max psi. I pointed this out to the officer as his daily check was tire pressure. He drove a pursuit car - 5.0 Mustang with the pursuit package&#8230;he only had the tires on for two days when he came in for service. The next time he came in he told me that at least 3 FHP officers were injured in accidents when they lost control of the cars at speed&#8230;all attributed to low tire pressure in the Eagle he even showed me a bulletin that the FHP regarding this issue. He thanked me for possible saving his life.
> ...


Couldn't agree more. Well put. You should see the stack of blown out tires we accumulate during the busy season. I'd love to have the hard figures on trailer tire blow-outs due to under/over inflation. Most don't know that they're tires are not inflated to spec, but some do it intentionally.
[/quote]

The thread is about TV tires, not TT, does e-trailer do truck tires also?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> The rating on the door sticker is only good like for like. They do not have to be the same manufacturer but they should have the same rating for all aspects of the tire. If not then you need to go to the tire manufactures guide for those tire an the loads you will be placing on them.


X2!

Mike


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2009)

The stock P rated tires most likely had a rating of 35 psi. LT tires come in several load ratings C,D, and E being the most common. C rated usually have a 44-45psi, D = 65, and E =80. These are at max load. I run E rated on my 2500HD Duramax at 60psi front and rear unloaded and 65/75 while towing with good stability and a comfortable ride. Every vehicle is different based on its weight and the load you carry. Good Luck!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

bill_pfaff said:


> I just cut over to LT tires (Michelin LTX M/S2) and was wondering if anyone had any idea what pressure I should be running in the tires.


The best way is to find the "Load Inflation Table" for this particular tire. Then, you can look up the weight of your TV and determine the appropriate and safe pressure. Anything else is just guessing.

Michelin doesn't seem to publish their Load Inflation Tables on their website (sigh) but it should be available from the tire dealer. If they don't have one, or don't know what one is, I'd take my business elsewhere, IMHO.

Ed


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

TireRack,com seems to have had good data for the tire inflation tables for the various manufactures or at least they did when I was looking up that type of info a year ago.


----------

